# Add a thanks button?



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

On another forum, mk5golfgti.co.uk, there is the option to thank the poster for his useful post. This then appears as a running total of thanks given and thanks received, along side the total posts stats.
This way you can spot helpful long term members of the forum, gives them a bit of kudos as well. 
Any thoughts on adding this?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Can we then have stats each day detailing the day's "Biggest Thankers!" :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it's much the same as this: viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1048577


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

This is slightly different.
1) There is no negative dislike option
2) The helpful points, if you like, go against your profile and you can build them up by being more helpful, nothing to do with the post itself. Although it could leave a comment that 1 user gave thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What I can find out is that it's not in the standard forum software but is an installable mod on a later version, so would require a forum upgrade first.

There is an accumulation of "thanks" against profile but It works in a similar way to like/dislike and is applied on posts keeping a table of thanks against posts so a post can be thanked and un-thanked.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok John thanks for looking into it....was just an idea as since iv'e joined, I have missed being able to press the thank you button, and tend to look at how long people have been a member, and what their post count is.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

paulw12 said:


> On another forum, mk5golfgti.co.uk, there is the option to thank the poster for his useful post. This then appears as a running total of thanks given and thanks received, along side the total posts stats.
> This way you can spot helpful long term members of the forum, gives them a bit of kudos as well.
> Any thoughts on adding this?


No, no, no, no, no.

This is the TT Forum, NOT facebook where people simply hit buttons rather than formulate a sentence. In my view a thanks button is as "cheap" a way of getting out of typing some words/sentences as are the like/dislike buttons Richard suggested.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1048577

Hitting buttons is quick and easy. Thinking about and, subsequently, typing a text engages the brain more and takes a little time during which a reply to someone's post can still be mulled over and perhaps reconsidered.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you ever use tripadviser?
People leave a helpful vote as feedback, you can then see which users are the most helpful, trustworthy etc. 
Its just a bit of fun really, the other game is whom has the bigger post count, even if they just say thanks 1000's of times :lol: 
I guess this might be a problem with established members, as they would start at zero, the same as joe blogs... :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I like the idea of a thanks button, we have it on the TTOC forum 

J
xx


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> I like the idea of a thanks button, we have it on the TTOC forum
> 
> J
> xx


Oh thanks for that Jess....  
That's put the kiss of death on it.....I can't see the TTF wanting to copy the TTOC.....not after all the latest thread shenanigans :-* :-*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well its not like its a secret Hoggy uses the forum 

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A big flashing search button would be better than a Thank You button. As said this is not F/B.... 
No from me. [smiley=argue.gif] 
Real Thanks get a PM & I should know.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, A big flashing search button would be better than a Thank You button. As said this is not F/B....
> No from me. [smiley=argue.gif]
> Real Thanks get a PM & I should know.
> Hoggy.


You get notifications now on the TTOC forum with the latest update 

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And the KB too :wink:

The problem with mod patches to an established forum is that they are often unsupported for future releases of the main forum software as the mods are third party and unofficial - just some community developer's project at the time, which they may no longer support. So any existing mod patches may suddenly not work on a later forum version were it to be updated.

This forum has a number of mod patches and they would all need testing - and updating too if possible/needed.

The TTOC forum being more recent will likely have been the latest basic forum software at time and able to integrate the latest social media type mods which took third party developers fancy then.

The garage here is extensively used but has one or two bugs which seem to have crept in, possibly due to a forum upgrade.

You may remember the loss of "search user's posts" for a while due to the mobile site integration. That was fixed but it caused some worry for a while that it may have proved too much work. Thankfully resolved.

We also have to consider the use such facilities will be put to. If it's only positive that's good but if there is a negative use of a facility then that may prove a problem for moderation.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, A big flashing search button would be better than a Thank You button. As said this is not F/B....
> ...


Hi, I'm more concerned about the TTF Thanks Button than the TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, With all your good work on the TTOC lately, I'm surprised your not in the top 8 of Thanks yet. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John-H said:


> The TTOC forum being more recent will likely have been the latest basic forum software at time and able to integrate the latest social media type mods which took third party developers fancy then.


The TTOC Forum was exactly the same as on here John, but we've made the move to 3.1 now which as you say needs a lot of work to get templates and addons working, as all mods and themes are incompatible. The Garage will be a nightmare on here as I've not seen a 3.1 version even mentioned yet and would need to be totally rewritten for 3.1.

One big benefit of the new software is that it adds mobile responsive themes to standard themes, meaning the new mobile only template on here wouldn't be needed. Also even though it's a big headache moving to it as no existing mods can be used, the new extension system is far superior as you can install and remove extensions in a couple of clicks rather than extensive core file changes as before.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jess, With all your good work on the TTOC lately, I'm surprised your not in the top 8 of Thanks yet. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] :wink:
> Hoggy.


You've probably missunderstood that a lot of my work is behind the scenes and doesnt require a post on the TTOC, I get the thanks in person  but hey watch this space 

J
xx


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

There you see, this thanks game is fun :lol: :lol: 
I've managed to bring TTF & TTOC back having fun again :wink: ......my work here is complete


----------

